# Sudden Algae bloom



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

Yesterday i got three Small Tiger Barbs for free since im good buddies with the owner of the shop and he wants to get rid of them so he can get some nicer fish. i also bought some lilly seeds since i think i need some plant life in my 10g. I bought a flourescent light and a bulb made for plant growth. the flourescent gives it a really cool glow.

But within a day of putting the new bulbs in, ive noticed that my pirate skeleton and ships wheel have little bright green patches on them. normally i wouldnt think much of a little algae growth, but i put the bulbs in last night and this morning they are already the size of this smiley.

is it the flourescent bulb or the plant growth bulb. the algae is directly under the flourescent bulb and the filter.

Any quick fixes? i wont be able to go to the LFS until monday or tuesday


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

How long are you running the lights... generally you should be running them 8 to 10 hours a day.


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

they turn off at 10 pm and turn on at 7 am.

since i first posted this thread, the size and density of the patches has increased noticeably. should i just wipe them out with a sponge or something? i think the tank does need a good cleaning, but the sudden growth just started this morning


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

If its unwanted algae i would either siphon it out or use a turkey baster and let the filter suck it up


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Thats 15hours of run time, with the new bulb.... you need to cut it down to 10 hours... this is also stressing the fish, with constant light.


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

djrichie said:


> Thats 15hours of run time, with the new bulb.... you need to cut it down to 10 hours... this is also stressing the fish, with constant light.


Are you sure about that 15 hours?

10-11-12-1-2-3-4-5-6-7

i only count 9 hours......

Any way today i bought a small pleco, so that should take care of the problem. it was either buy the 14.99 bottle of algae killer stuff or buy a 3.00 fish that doesnt need to be fed and keeps the tank clean.

And on the good side, the lilly seeds i bought are already showing signs of sprouting!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

uh-oh. u should have got the algae-killer. plecos get to be bigger than a 10 gallon tank! the ever-so common problem...plecos can't live without feeding...there are special food-discs called "algae waffers" specifically made for plecos and otos. exchange the pleco for an oto!
otos or "dwarf plecos" have very less bio-load and get to be only 3 inches usually.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your counting your off hours, On from 7 am to 10pm thats 15 hours. Off 9 hours 24 - 9 = 15


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

yeah I'm preety sure that 15 hour if you just go from 7am to 7pm thats 12 and than 3 more to add up to 10pm ... 12 +3 = 15.... I don't know maybe Iwrong with this new math they are teaching in school LOL


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

What is happening is that you now have a bulb that simulates the sun - fluorescent tubes give off UV that incandescent bulbs do not. Algae spores are everywhere, and they are just waiting for an opportunity. 

Algae needs light and nutrients, and you provide both in a fish tank. Keep up with frequent PWCs and limit the light to starve algae. Extra fish to "eat" algae just means more waste and more nutrients for the algae to grow.


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

wow now i feel stupid.....

this one might be a dwarf cuz he has had it for a while and its only an inch and a half long.


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't feel bad! You are just trying things out. Not a problem. Leave him in there for a while and see what happens. If he begins to get too big then take him back. If it is a common pleco then you will soon see some size. Also, plecos DO need to be fed. They will start eating fish food before too long. 

Otocinclus cats don't look particularly much like a pleco, but they are very small and will eat algae. Here is a link to a profile on them:

Google Image Result for http://www.thefishlist.net/images/profiles/9.jpg


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

If it was a common pleco it will get huge........


----------

